# Looking for Breeder in WNY



## Loonluver (Mar 22, 2012)

I am searching for a reputable breeder in WNY. Is anybody familiar with Sue Lisi in Fredonia?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Loonluver said:


> I am searching for a reputable breeder in WNY. Is anybody familiar with Sue Lisi in Fredonia?


"Championship lines" means nothing, unless the parent (and preferably THEIR parents) have been shown to their championship. Even puppy mills can often claim "championship lines".

It's hard to tell much of anything from their web site. They say that they CERF their adults yearly, which is good, but this only scratches the surface on the testing that should be done on breeding stock before they are used to produce puppies. Read some of the threads on the forum on choosing a good breeder and make sure you have a good list of questions to ask this breeder before making a decision. They could be good or they could NOT be. There's just not enough info on their website to know.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi and :welcome: the forum, Please check out the thread at the top of the welcome page on how to find a reputable breeder if you want a havanese with a healthier bloodline/ genetics.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16008

NY has a really large meetup group, I would join it if I lived in NY 

Kara


----------



## Loonluver (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I have been looking at some of the links posted here on finding a good breeder. I can tell that there is a lot of good advice here. I sure will take my time to investigate!


----------



## Spindocker (Apr 10, 2012)

We got our dog from Sue Lisi. It took forever to get any papers that were promised. Her web site says she tests her dogs but was unable to produce the paperwork. His patellas are weak which is one of the things she says she tests for. His front legs are not straight the way aHavanese should be. She does not do Cerf testing. She over breeds her dogs. There are always new puppies on her site. There is a breeder in Lafayette, NY named Linda Brown. She does not have puppies all the time so she does not over breed. I would also call Ruthellen Viall. She has champions. I was also impressed with Hairpups in Binghamton. Good luck.


----------



## Loonluver (Mar 22, 2012)

Interesting . Thank you for your input and for the leads to other breeders. I am learning so much today! You are all so nice to reply and I can tell you really do care about Havs.


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

*Really*

It is amazing how one person can make a comment and so be it to others that have read. I think Sue Lisi produces some of the best quality havanese in NY. Think again before reading a post and making it law....


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ItsMare said:


> It is amazing how one person can make a comment and so be it to others that have read. I think Sue Lisi produces some of the best quality havanese in NY. Think again before reading a post and making it law....


I am neutral here and do NOT want to start any arguing, BUT I would ask that you would please re word your post as it really doesn't make any sense...


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I got my pup from Hairpups in Binghamton and am very happy with the testing and ethics of the breeder. Oh, and my pup is fantstic.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

ItsMare said:


> It is amazing how one person can make a comment and so be it to others that have read. I think Sue Lisi produces some of the best quality havanese in NY. Think again before reading a post and making it law....


I'm not exactly sure what you're trying to say, but if it's what I think, I would give Spindocker's _personal _experience a lot of weight when choosing a breeder.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You can just look up on the OFA and see if any health testing has been done. There are some breeders who say they health test and they do, but at there Vet, that is very different. The good thing is you can check, sometimes some of the older breeders do not put it on their site...maybe they haven't changed much on their site for many years so you can call or email them and a good breeder will tell you the names of the dam and sire and if they do the testing, today you can ease your mind and check for yourself.

The best thing you can do is educate yourself, there are never too many questions.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

ItsMare said:


> It is amazing how one person can make a comment and so be it to others that have read. I think Sue Lisi produces some of the best quality havanese in NY. Think again before reading a post and making it law....


Spindocker's experience has concrete and specific reasons why she feels this way about this particular breeder. Weak patellas, legs not straight, difficult to get paperwork from. Doesn't sound like a great breeder to me. So you're saying she produces better puppies than Ruthellen Vial, who has over 30 years of professional high level dog showing and breeding experience? Really?


----------

